

Get paid with cards, using a personal link - orlandotm
https://www.solo.sh

======
orlandotm
Get paid anywhere with cards, using a personal link.

Available in 23 SEPA countries: AUT, BEL, CYP, DEU, ESP, EST, FIN, FRA, GRC,
IRL, ITA, LUX, LVA, MLT, NLD, PRT, SVN, SVK, AND, MCO, SMR, VAT, LTU.

